# HOT FEET OVER HEAT, I found the perfect boot for summer tree work



## ApexTreeService (Jul 21, 2010)

Hot feet over heat, I found the perfect boot for summer tree work.

http://www.danner.com/boots/dannerr-marine-hot-mens-womens-steel-toe-military-boots.html

These boots rock cause:

Made for desert climate. They are lined with Dri-Lex lining which wicks moisture away from the sock and foot. Also, they have 2 pencil eraser sized screen vents right at the arch, to promote breathability. In addition, about half of the carcass is Denier 1000 woven nylon material which lets the wind blow through. My feet have never been hot in this boot in the month I have owned them, and it's been around 105 degrees here. When I take my boots off, everything is dry.

They have a spongy Vibram sole and foam foot bed that soak up bumps and jumps. The traction on bark is awsome due to the soft rubber compound. They are actually more comfortable than my joggers.

The steel toe does not dig into my toes like all other boots I've tried. Also steel toe offers protection from a saw cut, a dropped log, or even just stubbing the toe.

Fiberglass shank to provide all the support you need on the gaffs. 

Speed lace eyelets, so you just pull the laces once on the top and everything cinches down, it takes less time to tie these than a pair of joggers. Or any shoe for that matter. Put a figure 8 knot in the very end of the lace so at the end of the day you just yank on the laces on down the tongue to open up the boot for easy off.

I've been looking for a year or so for a good climbing boot that didn't over heat my feet in the summer time. Just though I'd share this info and save ya some time looking! I love these boots, they offer free shipping, and include a free return label. In case they don't fit. I ordered 3 different sizes. I recommend ordering 2 or 3 sizes the first time if there's any question.


----------



## pdqdl (Jul 21, 2010)

That looks like a re-designed Vietnam combat boot.

I used to wear them all the time; I got them at the military surplus stores. I think you can still buy them in the original camo colored boots, but I don't think they have the spike protection formerly hidden in the soles. 

When the army quit fighting booby traps in Vietnam, I think they decided to quit spending money on fancy spike resistant footwear for the boys in uniform.


----------



## BC_Logger (Jul 21, 2010)

I have a pair of those and yes they keep the heat and sand away from your feet


----------

